# ENP brings a gun to the swordfight!



## HellHound (May 19, 2005)

_"All power comes from the barrel of a gun."_

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4794.gif[/imager](May 19, 2005, Vankleek Hill)

*E.N. Publishing Expands the Arsenal!*

Because you always need an edge, the E.N. Arsenal keeps coming on strong. With four Arsenal books released in 2004, there is no end in sight. So far, the line has focused on exotic weapons such as the Spiked Chain, the Whip, the Two-Bladed Sword, and the Hooked Hammer. To keep up with the times and trend, the fifth Arsenal release is E.N. Arsenal – Pistols, just released at the E.N. Publishing storefront. 

This newest release explores pistols with 21 pages of material about the weapon itself, variants thereof, and those who wield them, written by Peter M Ball. 

Each E.N. Arsenal book is focused on a specific weapon, its history, variants, and those who wield them. These are ‘crunch-intensive’ products meant to be easily adopted into an existing campaign, or as a quick touch-up for a character that wields the weapon in question.

But the line is expanding and blossoming in a beautiful new way! This month, we also introduce the E.N. Armoury – bringing the detail and rules-intensive material of the Arsenal from offence to defence. The first E.N. Armoury product is the Chainmail Bikini, available in PDF and in print through RPGnow. 

Next, we are excited to bring you E.N. Armoury – Shields in the next month, and then we move on into the three classes of armor in fantasy d20 play – with books dedicated to Light, Medium, and Heavy armour currently in production.

Also, keep tuned in for more expansions to the line, with the E.N. Adventurer line coming soon!

E.N. Publishing is the community e-publisher of the E.N.World community, and is owned by Russell “Morrus” Morrissey and M. Jason Parent. You can find out more about E.N. Publishing and the product lines at the E.N. Publishing website at www.enworld.org/enpublishing

[sblock]This text honestly isn't doing much here.  It's just spoiler text to pad out the post a bit.

The material in E.N. Armoury - Chainmail Bikinis has been grandmother approved.  She wouldn't read it herself, but she understands that kids these days have different morals than her generation.

Don’t forget, father’s day is on the way, and we all know how much daddy likes weapons and armour, right? What would be a better present than the Arsenal and Armoury? Well, maybe a new car… yeah, some PDFs, a new car, and a vacation somewhere warm, that’s the ticket.[/sblock]


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 22, 2005)

I was browsing RPGNow the other day, and literally gasped when I saw this 

HAd no idea that it was out. It's very nice. Prescient Duellist is kind of a cross between Grammaton Clerics and Matrix, I like it a lot.


----------



## arwink (May 23, 2005)

The concept of the Prescient Duelist owes a little bit more to the Matrix than it does Equilibrium, largely because I hadn't yet seen the latter when I was writing the book (that's since been rectified).

The real seed for inspiration is an old manga called Cybercity Oedo 2020 which I saw in the early nineties.  One of the episodic bad guys in the series was a computer that could predict reactions based on over three thousand variables every second.  During the fight scene they kept cutting to the computers POV, which showed you the ghostly after-image of a hundred different heroes moving back and forth as it scanned possible futures.  That stuck in my head, and became the basis for the prescient duelist when one of my players elected to play a psionic gunslinger in a campaign a few years back.


----------

